# Lexicon PCM 70 needs Repair ?



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

I everyone , I have an old Lexicon PCM 70 that needs repair,
does anyone knows where I could send it for repairs ?

Regards!...............Louis


----------



## bustoff (Apr 20, 2011)

*Pcm 70*

Did you try www.thejukeyard.com ?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Try Moog Audio in Montreal. They carry enough digital gear that they probably have someone who does such repairs for them.

What needs repairing? It might be something I could talk you through.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank's guy's!...............................Louis


----------

